
Nice site if you have forgotten the basic geometric formulas for area and volume - slmkbh
http://www.geometrybasic.com/
======
kongsovs
Really helpful when designing models in openscad

------
_Schizotypy
"if you have forgotten"... Because search engines don't exist?

